
The Log: Real-time data's unifying abstraction (2013) - cabacon
https://engineering.linkedin.com/distributed-systems/log-what-every-software-engineer-should-know-about-real-time-datas-unifying
======
throwaway_ghj
hands down one of the best software engineering articles I've read in a long
time.

